# Easily digestible proteins



## I Are Baboon (Sep 7, 2006)

I am doing a 24 hour mountain bike race next weekend and I need to bring some protein sources that are gentle on the digestive system.  The races tend to wreak havoc on my innards, so I need to eat protein that is gentler on the stomach.  Any suggestions?

There are like 17 diet mods here, so I am _expecting_ good feedback from them.


----------



## motopsyko32 (Sep 7, 2006)

**cricketts... cricketts**


----------



## I Are Baboon (Sep 7, 2006)

Live crickets or freeze dried?


----------



## Jodi (Sep 7, 2006)

Whey and egg whites are the fastest and easiest digestable proteins.

Are you looking for quick absorption or just easy on the belly?

Are you lactose intolerant?


----------



## MACCA (Sep 7, 2006)

24 hour bike race huh, can you stop to go to the toilet??


----------



## I Are Baboon (Sep 8, 2006)

Jodi said:


> Whey and egg whites are the fastest and easiest digestable proteins.
> 
> Are you looking for quick absorption or just easy on the belly?
> 
> Are you lactose intolerant?



Thanks.  Egg whites aren't really an option since I'll be camping out all weekend.  I do have whey on my "to bring" list.  

I'm more concerned about the protein being easy on my stomach.

I am indeed lactose intolerant, which sucks because I love Fruit Loops.


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 8, 2006)

You can take some packets or containers of Amino Vital (either/or: liquid or powder). Are you going to be eating the protein while riding? or while camping, pre/post ride?

If you're riding, you're better off taking in primarily carbohydrates, with SOME protein (amino vital is the better choice). If you're taking the protein while camping, then maybe consider taking some POWDERED egg whites (won't spoil, and there are no eggs to crack), or some unopened cartons of Papetti's Egg Whites or Egg Beaters Egg whites...


----------



## I Are Baboon (Sep 8, 2006)

GoalGetter said:


> You can take some packets or containers of Amino Vital (either/or: liquid or powder). Are you going to be eating the protein while riding? or while camping, pre/post ride?
> 
> If you're riding, you're better off taking in primarily carbohydrates, with SOME protein (amino vital is the better choice). If you're taking the protein while camping, then maybe consider taking some POWDERED egg whites (won't spoil, and there are no eggs to crack), or some unopened cartons of Papetti's Egg Whites or Egg Beaters Egg whites...



I'll only be drinking water and an electrolyte drink during the race.  The protein will be pre and post-ride.  It's a team race, so I won't be riding the entire time.  I need to eat during my rest periods.


----------



## MtnBikerChk (Sep 8, 2006)

I Are Baboon said:


> Thanks.  Egg whites aren't really an option since I'll be camping out all weekend.  I do have whey on my "to bring" list.



yeah, but it's not going to be very hot and we have coolers!  And you said Doug was bringing a stove!


----------



## Jodi (Sep 8, 2006)

I Are Baboon said:


> Thanks.  Egg whites aren't really an option since I'll be camping out all weekend.  I do have whey on my "to bring" list.
> 
> I'm more concerned about the protein being easy on my stomach.
> 
> I am indeed lactose intolerant, which sucks because I love Fruit Loops.


Gotcha!  Go get some Pea Protein then.  There is a brand for now called Pure Advantage, they sell a protein made from yellow peas.  It's a complete protein too with all essential amino acids.  It's easy on the stomach, contains no dairy, no artifical crap in it.  Don't get the vanilla though, trust me lol.  I'm can't drink whey anymore due to allergies and stomach problems and Pea protein is allergen free and so by far the easiest protein on your stomach.

You may want to reconsider whey if you are lactose intolerant.  Most whey still contain some lactose.


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 8, 2006)

I Are Baboon said:


> I'll only be drinking water and an electrolyte drink during the race.  The protein will be pre and post-ride.  It's a team race, so I won't be riding the entire time.  I need to eat during my rest periods.



Even so - during the ride, you can get some carbs in your water/electrolyte drink. 

Jodi's pea protein (pre/post meals) is a great idea.   i keep forgetting that stuff exists even though she talks to me abotu it all the time! hahaha!


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 8, 2006)

How does pea protein taste.  Forgive me but it sounds absolutely revolting.


----------



## Jodi (Sep 8, 2006)

At first its an aquired taste because you don't know what to expect, but it's pretty good with the right flavoring.  Don't get vanilla lol.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Sep 8, 2006)

Pea protein, eh?  I'll check it out.  I don't care how bad it may taste. I NEED to get some protein into my system without getting sick.

FYI, here is the electrolyte replenishment I'm using:  http://www.eletewater.com/


----------



## MtnBikerChk (Sep 8, 2006)

Jodi said:


> At first its an aquired taste because you don't know what to expect, but it's pretty good with the right flavoring.  Don't get vanilla lol.




any particular brands or recipes you recommend?


----------



## Jodi (Sep 8, 2006)

Pure Advantage is the most cost efficient and best flavored one I've found so far.  Get the wild berry and throw it in a blender with a banana, strawberries etc.  Add some splenda or stevia to that too.  You need the additional fruit for this one  


http://www.veganessentials.com/cata...tural-pea-protein--22-lb-jug--new-flavors.htm

You could always get the choc-mint one but I have no clue what it tastes like.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Sep 11, 2006)

I picked up a container of this yesterday at The Vitamin Shoppe.  It was only $10.

http://www.vitaminshoppe.com/store/en/browse/sku_detail.jsp?id=VS-1489

What do you think?  It's vegetable protein, but pea protein is the #1 ingredient.

It looks like the Vegan Essentials stuff is only available online.  I was hoping to buy some at a retail store.


----------



## Trouble (Sep 11, 2006)

*Topic: endurance mountain biking - what to eat on a ride.*

I also use vegetable protein, also rice bran protein and a small amount of oil and bran for shakes during long rides (but I haven't ridden one of these endurance rides yet).  I suggest you read up on making energy bars, make up a pan or two, consider sharing them with your team.  Energy gels during the ride itself are essential, and you can use small sandwiches as well to keep you fueled between circuit legs that you ride.

I did a google, using the key words above.  Heres a few good hits I found:

Bicycle Source: Cycling Nutrition Section

http://www.bicyclesource.com/body/nutrition/

http://bicycling.about.com/  (see section with a chart, how much, how to eat for endurance mountain biking)

Energy gels for biking:  http://www.carbboom.com/education/cycling.php

High volume Sporting Goods stores and speciality stores like REI carry these energy gels, so do many biking gear shops.

I would also page through articles at bicycle.com on race prefeeding and recovery (the important bits).

Good luck, I Are Baboon.  Sounds like fun!  Hope the weather is nice.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks for the information, Trouble.  The product I linked actually has rice protein and rice bran in the ingredients, so I'm thinking that might be good.  

I've eaten more energy gels and bars than I care to admit.


----------



## Jodi (Sep 11, 2006)

Yeah it's good.  I prefer the pea protein over the rice because the pea has a better amino acid profile than the rice.  This is good though the pea and the rice   Have you tried it yet?    The one I linked I've actually never bought online, I buy in the local health food store.

I read about those gels and I wish I could find the article but it made me stay far far far away from them.


----------



## Trouble (Sep 11, 2006)

"All powders pea protein tastes quite bad and doesn't mix too well, leaving a kind of grainy texture to the protein. However combined pea protein with whey protein and you get quite a good overall mix of amino acids and an almost time released formula. The whey proteins entering the blood stream very fast, while the pea proteins are absorbed much slower. Pea protein is relatively cheap and is added to a few formulas to increase the protein content while keeping costs quite low. Relatively speaking however these pea protein combined with ion exchanged whey protein style formulas have a good amino acid profile, low glycemic index, virtually lactose and fat free making them excellent choices for pre contest body building diets."

http://www.bodyactive-online.co.uk/supplements/ingredients/peaisolate.asp

Rice bran protein is high in lysine, but low in isoleucine and threonine. I always mix mine with both vegetable protein and whey protein blend.  Stabilized rice bran protein is highly digestable, with a rating of 79-82.

I found both vegetable and soy protein to taste bland and floury.  I can't use them alone, which is why I mix them with whey blends or isolates. 

I can't use the energy gels because I have reactive hypoglycemia.  Energy gels are simple glucose, water and electrolyte formulations.  You're probably correct in staying away from their use, Jodi.  You would probably have the same problem with a blood sugar crash due to poor insulin action to correct blood sugar dip following plasma blood sugar peak and return towards baseline conditions.  In reactive hypoglycemia, the body undercorrects blood sugar following post-parandial spike.  By keeping the spike quite low, you avoid under-correction and low blood sugar effects on heart rate, blood pressure and oxgyenation rates.


----------



## Jodi (Sep 27, 2006)

IAB - How did the pea and rice protein work out for you?


----------

